# ford 2000 gas 3 cylnder looking for a new carb



## Johnnys2000ford (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello all,
New to the forum and so happy its here! I have a 71 ford 2000 series 3 cyl gas which apparently has the wrong holley carb on it , its to big... it right up against the distributer so that it cant be advanced...so from what Ive been reading that the holley carbs were not even sutable as a boat anchor so Im looking for a new carb.. The Zenith is what ive seen to be the upgrade but at 400-500 bucks is there something more reasonable or a reasonable place to find a used zenith carb or new at a good price???
thanks for any help!
regards,
Johnny B


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy Johnny B,

Glad to see you on this forum. 

I've looked through my favorite tractor parts haunts, and the best source that I can find for a Zenith Carburetor is Yesterday's Tractor ($340). If you're patient, you can probably find a deal on ebay. 

If you want to go for a used carburetor try tractorhouse.com in their "Dismantled Machines" section. If you go the used route, you'll probably have to get a rebuild kit. Plus, you may inherit a real headache with a used carburetor. 

You may be able to find a rebuilt carb somewhere. 

If you will post your tractor's model number, serial number, and manufacturing code, someone on this forum will translate them for you. These numbers are stamped into the metal on a flat spot just above and behind the starter. 

To check that the engine is correct, post the raised casting number on the right hand side of the engine (example, my tractor's number is D5NN6015G). Engines on these old Ford tractors have often been swapped, and you want to be certain that you get the correct carburetor for your engine.


----------

